# Kings To Retire Divac & Webber's Jerseys



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Sometime within the next few weeks, the Kings will announce plans to retire the jerseys of Vlade Divac and Chris Webber during games later this season. The retirement date for Divac appears set: March 31, during pregame festivities when the New Orleans Hornets and fellow Serbia native Peja Stojakovic visit.
> 
> The date for Webber's ceremony still is being discussed. The Kings are working to accommodate their former power forward and his business obligations, including his duties as a TNT analyst. The best guess here is sometime in February or early March. Webber, who was traded to the Philadelphia 76ers when the Kings began dismantling the aging, injury-riddled team that was wildly entertaining during the early part of the decade, played briefly for the Detroit Pistons before ending his career last year with his original team, the Golden State Warriors.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/017629.html


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i expected this for webber, but divac? divac almost seems more dedicated to the lakers and while he did have some good seasons, he didn't play well enough to warrant having his jersey retired. peja and bibby arguably did more for this team, so is bibby getting his number retired here too?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Last time I went to the Vlade Divac basketball camp there were a lot of Kings references and we ran some Kings plays where there was like a high post guy.

Good for both of them... They bought them some of the best years and if it wasn't for David Stern they may have won a championship.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers should be retiring Divac's jersey.... he got us Kobe..


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree and you proved saturday that tuesday's win vs the lakers was only hope. You were terrible against us


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks like they'll need to turn down the air conditioning in the arena. Just a slight breeze will cause the Divac jersey to fall down from the rafters.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

How bout Doug Christie?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> How bout Doug Christie?


They'd have to retire his wife's jersey, too.


----------

